# Joinery on mid-century Danish desk?



## kasbeam (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking to build a desk inspired by the mid-century Danish one in the attached photograph, and am at a loss as to how the top (which I am guessing, from what I know of fine Danish pieces, is solid) is attached to the sides (also solid). It appears to be a hidden bevel/miter joint, but what is most baffling to me is that the top and side grain run in different directions.

So my question is: How did these mid-century makers pull this off without wood movement becoming an issue? All my ideas for a hidden joint (dowels? biscuits? lock miter?) seem as if they would violate the rules of wood movement.

Any advice would be hugely appreciated. Many thank


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It's veneer.


----------

